# This is my site



## skoffphoto (May 14, 2003)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum and never pass on a chance to promote my website.  It can be seen at  http://www.skoffphoto.com/index.html sure hope I did this right but just incase it's skoffphoto.com.  Steve


----------



## MDowdey (May 15, 2003)

Hey skoff, beautiful work dude!  Is this your primary means of income, if so, its a darn good attempt!!


md


----------



## skoffphoto (May 15, 2003)

md:  Thanks for the complement.  I'm trying to make this my work now.  After surviving severl layoffs and returning to school for photography and photoshop and webdesign.  I figured that if it's ever gonna happen, it should happen soon.....I'm not getting any younger.  I'd done weddings for years as a hobby and would like to build my business to the point that I won't have to do them.  I like taking portraits and especially over the winter enjoy building websites.  I only write html and get a headache everytime I try to teach myself javascript.  Who knows, maybe one of these days I'll get it right.  Steve


----------

